# Classical Guitar Concertos



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm a Classical Guitarist and I wanted to post some of my favorite Concertos by one of my favorite guitarists Narciso Yepes

Joaquín Rodrigo (1901 - 1999)
Concierto de Aranjuez 

Antonio Vivaldi (1678 - 1741)
Concerto for Lute, 2 Violins and Continuo in D major, RV 93

Mauro Giuliani (1781 - 1829)
Guitar Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 30

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887 - 1959)
Concerto for Guitar and small Orchestra

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895 - 1968)
Guitar Concerto No.1 in D, Op.99


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ClassicalMaestro said:


> I'm a Classical Guitarist and I wanted to post some of my favorite Concertos by one of my favorite guitarists Narciso Yepes
> 
> Joaquín Rodrigo (1901 - 1999)
> Concierto de Aranjuez
> ...


Good taste have you made any ( private) recording for us to hear yet?


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks dude now I'm curious I love villa lobos gonna check that one out first


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Others you might want to check out:

- Malcolm Arnold
- Leonardo Balada
- Leo Brouwer


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a real weakness for the Castelnuevo-Tedesco concerto for two guitars. The finale is so joyous and fun to listen to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's something otherworldly that I love


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Something I like but probably doesn't count as true classical. It's John Barry's 'Romance for Guitar and Orchestra' from the film 'Deadfall'. It certainly owes something to Rodrigo! 
See what you think anyway:


----------



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Good taste have you made any ( private) recording for us to hear yet?


Thank You. No unfortunately I haven't recording anything yet. But you never know maybe someday.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

LezLee said:


> Something I like but probably doesn't count as true classical. It's John Barry's 'Romance for Guitar and Orchestra' from the film 'Deadfall'. It certainly owes something to Rodrigo!
> See what you think anyway:


That's a great piece thanks for sharing. I wonder who's playing the guitar.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here's something otherworldly that I love


Very modern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

ClassicalMaestro said:


> That's a great piece thanks for sharing. I wonder who's playing the guitar.


It's a lady called Renata Tarragó, she was the first female guitarist to record Concierto de Aranjuez.

This is the soundtrack to Deadfall:
https://www.amazon.com/Deadfall-196...514251499&sr=1-1&keywords=deadfall+soundtrack

And here's the actual clip from the film:


----------

